# Kimmik Field Archers Open Shoot



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

I'm in....


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

with bells on!!!


----------



## shootthewhatnow (Jan 29, 2008)

hmm... so many responses to Shaky... 

"your bell has no clapper!"
"yer a ding-a-ling"
"if a bell rings in the woods, does anyone hear it?"

I should start a poll... 

Looking forward to this shoot


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

no i have no clapper
yes i am a ding a ling
it does make a sound.your just not there to hear it
:darkbeer:

see you there stwn!


----------



## FiFi (Dec 4, 2002)

will be there too with my hubby and his girlfriend


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Sigh...


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

Thank you to the gang at the KimMik archery club for a fantastic shoot sunday.
Great to see everyone out for a fantastic day of friends and shooting.
Looking forward to the next one!

Shawn


----------



## #1 Hogger (Aug 17, 2005)

Once again Kim And Mike did a great job of grooming the course and makeing everyone feel at home I had a good time but had to leave early just tooooo much sun and heat 2 days in a row Thanks for the great day :thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

It always impresses me on how awesome the Field course is at Kimmik. I can't imagine how much work goes into making it PERFECT.

Great time and great shoot.

Chris


----------

